# FS/Tibor Everglades 8wt satin gold & sage rod 9ft 4pc.



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a Tibor Everglades 8 weight in satin gold with floating sharkskin fly line 8 weight forward shoot tip with a eight weight Sage 9-foot fly rod would like to sell both for $850. My name is Kevin and my phone number is 850-533-5588 call anytime. Thanks for looking.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pictures*

I will text you picture's because this site won't let me post pictures for some reason.


----------



## rwelldunn (Jul 2, 2012)

*Still available?*

Not able to reach anyone at this number.


----------

